# 2010 Contender 32ST



## gotwasabi? (Jan 6, 2010)

2010 Contender 32ST For Sale. Twin F250 Yamahas. Very Clean. Excellent fuel efficiency and long range capacity. Best ride and fishability in its class. 

Please follow link to see details. 

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2010-Contender-ST-345213


----------



## offshorealot (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey just wanted to know how much fuel the holds and if you would be interested in a trade?


----------

